# What Value Would You Put On This 55 Raleigh?



## ace (May 14, 2016)

May be for sale. Missing rear taillight.


----------



## kevin x (May 14, 2016)

I don't know much about these but I like them - my WAG is $250.


----------



## Maskadeo (May 14, 2016)

Now that's a chain guard!!!


----------



## Bikerider007 (May 14, 2016)

I am not overly familiar with these but appears to be a Superbe? I have seen some nice examples go for $450+ on eBay. There is one now listed at $399. There is a Canadian one listed in my area without the cool chainguard and not nearly as nice condition for $100. It has not sold but paint is all but gone and covered in light rust. 

I don't know the differences well enough to determine value by options but will speculate. The $250 seems like a decent local price. Maybe ask for more and have room.or see what your area will bear.


----------



## Gasbag (May 14, 2016)

I would think about $400. If it may be for sale, I may be interested.


----------



## bikiba (May 14, 2016)

wow another one with a dynamo?? http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/raleigh-1953-parts-for-sale.90491/#post-572163

they are coming out of the woodwork


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 14, 2016)

Looks like a Superbe, complete with deluxe paint. It's about as valuable as a Sports-type 3 speed can get because it has all the little additions that can set a bike apart from a common Sports. Pretty much all the little missing items can be found for that. Nice bike.


----------

